# Mother-in-law fish?



## WhackUmStackUm

On a scale of 1-10, how much does this fish resemble your mother-in-law?


----------



## 192

Wow...lol.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I've been calling them that for as long as I can remember.....my father in law gets a kick out of it!


----------



## PurpleNGold

Are you worried??


----------



## Firefishvideo

Let me know how that thing tastes!


----------



## Catchin Hell

LOL.. I'd love to know who coined that term as I've been calling them that for 20+ years...


----------



## lastcast

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...ents/forum25/38545d1387365123-17dec13-20-.jpg


----------



## jim t

You know, if you want to see how a woman will turn out, have a long look at her mother.

Just sayin'

Jim


----------



## CreekLifeFL

jim t said:


> You know, if you want to see how a woman will turn out, have a long look at her mother.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Jim


Im gonna turn out awesome, moms 70 and shes a beauty inside and out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

CreekLifeFL said:


> Im gonna turn out awesome, moms 70 and shes a beauty inside and out.


Awesome. :notworthy:


----------

